# Cats and Carter Peaks



## ga2ski (Jul 24, 2005)

My wife and i are considering doing the wildcat ridge through the carters to Moriah. We would like to do it in one day so we don't have to carry heavy packs, but it looks like it could be a long day. Has any one done this in one day?  Also which dirction do you think is best?

Generally we are book timers or better.  This weekend we did Carrigain in about six hours with a break at the top (well I'm taking out the time I spent swimming).

Edit: I just spoke with a friend and I guy that both of us know, who cruise along, did the whole thing in 14 hours, sounds like too much of a day for us.  However the Carter Notch Hut and the Imp campsite seem to be relatively close to each ends of the trail, so are there any good off trail camping around the South to North Carter area?


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 24, 2005)

I did this as a three-day trip. You could do it as a two-day, but as you note you'd want a campsite somewhere in the middle, or to have one very long day and one shorter one.

It's a good haul to go up over the Wildcats and down to Carter with a full pack. Don't underestimate how much you will *not* want to go right back up the other side of Carter Notch. 

Near the summit of South Carter is an expanse of open woods to the west of the trail. I have often seen people camp in there, both winter and summer. However, in the summer use caution as that is the home of at least one mama moose, and if you plop down in her bedroom you can expect to not have a good night.

Also, there is no water up there. Once you leave Zeta Pass, which itself is not sure water, there will be nothing until coming down North Carter and heading into Imp shelter. There's also no water at all up on the Wildcats.

So ... all that said ...

I've stayed at Carter a lot, and seen many people passing through heading from Pinkham over to Imp in a day. If you're a very strong backpacker you could do it. If you get to Carter and find yourself lagging, you could see if there are any open bunks or take one of the campsites just outside the FPA boundary. No matter what, you should top off all your water while in the Notch. There is a spring up the Carter-Moriah Trail just past the Pulpit Rock lookout (just after the super-steep part) but I've never used it and don't know its reliability. It's probably quicker to walk the extra distance to the hut and just fill up from the potable tap.

In fact, the more I think about it ... with a full pack I got to Imp at 3pm from Carter Hut. If you stay at the hut you can avoid the weight of a stove and tent, bring and cook your own food, and still bring a filter to reload your water when you pass by Imp on the way to Moriah and out on day 2.

Yeah, that's what I'd do. Plan a stay at Carter, lighten your packs accordingly, and on the second day go all the way out.


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 25, 2005)

It would be a full day for most of the fast hikers & a extra long day for slightly better than book timers with a headlamp start or finish.

IMO I'd go up Wildcats as I'd rather descend the easier Moriah when tired than Wildcats, higher starting point so I'm thinking without looking at the WMG - less elevation gain.  Descending North Carter tired could be rough but if you spend an overnight at Carter Notch you shouldn't be beaten up too bad when you reach N. Carter.

Agree with Michael J. an overnight seems better.  (beating book time on one peak is not too hard, when tired after peak 3, 4, 5...the same day, most people end up doing the later peaks at book, below even if they require a good climb.

If trying for light packs, I'd plan on Carter Notch Hut as you would not need a tent/stove or & cookware.  For a couplr of more weeks you could probably even get by with a 40 degree bag or Overbag too.


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks guys. i still have a few weeks to figure it out.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 26, 2005)

And if you're curious (some people don't want to spoil the surprise), I have a photo album of the aforementioned 3-day trip last fall over the Wildcats, Carters, and Moriah. Since my friend was section-hiking the AT, however, after Moriah we continued for waaaay too many miles down Kenduskeag to Rattle River. It's a beautiful route but very long, while staying on Carter-Moriah is shorter and also gets you Mt. Surprise.


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 28, 2005)

we finnally hiked it over 8/27 and 8/28.  I'll post trail report later when I'm less tired.


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 29, 2005)

Look forward to hearing how it went.


----------

